# Post Your Universal Orlando Resort Pictures Here :)



## Dagny




----------



## SnackyStacky

I took a whole bunch of pictures in 2007 of the Hard Rock Hotel. Here they are!





Looking from the entryway toward the windows





The beautiful, comfy beds!





The comfy chair next to the beds





A close up of the pillow on the comfy chair





Looking towards the bathroom from the window





The dresser with flat panel TV and kicky little sound system with BIG sound





The night stand. The alarm clock has a jack for your MP3 player!

















Some (if not all) of the art work hung around the room...


----------



## SnackyStacky

The hangers in the closet. Took this one cause I knew my wife would love the animal print. 





The biggest little sound system






Closer shot of the biggest little sound system





The flat screen TV





Closeup of the dresser





The table and chairs





Same shot - a little closer





The view from the window - it's hard to see....





...so I'll zoom in

More in next post


----------



## SnackyStacky

The dumping point of the water slide





The waterslide





The Beach Club





Looking up at the top of the hotel from the pool





An overview of the pool area





The nifty little walkway that goes under the waterslide





Kid's splash area





The exterior of the rotunda housing that twisting staircase





The "cool" fountains





More of the fountains


----------



## SnackyStacky

The safe, closed





And here it is open, to give you an idea of how teeny it is





The little area with the counter, coffee service stuff....





The bathroom vanity





Same shot with the rug (Don't ask me why I thought that would be important....)





Looking into the bathroom part of the bathroom





The mirror and pedestal sink in the bathroom

That's all I've got!!!


----------



## Grendalynn

I am glad to see a thread totally dedicated to picturs of the UO Hotels!! I will be visiting this thread frequently to see whats new and what i can look forward to! I will be sure to post my pictures when we return from our trip next Spring!! Thanks in advance to everyone for taking the time to post your pics!


----------



## damo

Here is a link to my PBH pictures:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1378188

Here are some links to other photos from other visitors:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=75

http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/photos/

http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/index.asp

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690763

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1806184

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1481054

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1699598


----------



## calgarygary

Here's a link to my pics from the PBH including a view of a Hospitality Suite complete with baby grand piano.


----------



## patster734

PBH - December 2005


----------



## patster734

RPR - October 2006:













Sorry, no room pictures.  I was too enamored with the window view!


----------



## patster734

RPR - May 2007


----------



## Debs Hill

Fantastic thread for someone like me who is trying to decide where to stay!!! Would love to see some pictures of the kids suites at each resort!
Debsxx


----------



## damo

Here is a little pic of the new kids suites at Portofino


----------



## Grendalynn

damo said:


> Here is a little pic of the new kids suites at Portofino



NEAT!!!


----------



## damo

Another kids suites pic from Portofino


----------



## Debs Hill

The kids suites at Portofino are so cool!!!!! Thank you so much for posting those! Is the adult room a king or queen do you know? And does anyone know what part of the hotel these are in/what view you would have?! Any with balconies!?
Debsxx


----------



## damo

Debs Hill said:


> The kids suites at Portofino are so cool!!!!! Thank you so much for posting those! Is the adult room a king or queen do you know? And does anyone know what part of the hotel these are in/what view you would have?! Any with balconies!?
> Debsxx



I believe it is a King (that's all I know).


----------



## dsmom

We have had two kids suites.  One in the East wing - ground floor - and one in the West wing - top floor.  Both  has King beds.  The one in the West wing had a large balcony off the King bedroom.


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Monica20039

What a great thread! DH and I want to go in May since we're *officially* theme park addicts!!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My boys at The Hard Rock Hotel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My youngest pretending to be a lifeguard at the HRH


----------



## pauldents




----------



## pauldents




----------



## pauldents




----------



## pauldents

Debs Hill said:


> Fantastic thread for someone like me who is trying to decide where to stay!!! Would love to see some pictures of the kids suites at each resort!
> Debsxx



HRH Kids suite


----------



## pauldents

Debs Hill said:


> Fantastic thread for someone like me who is trying to decide where to stay!!! Would love to see some pictures of the kids suites at each resort!
> Debsxx



HRH Kids suite


----------



## Debs Hill

Any more photos anyone!?!! 
Debsxx


----------



## ky07




----------



## Grendalynn

GREAT pictures!!! I can't get enough! Having never been to US/IOA and wanting to go this April, I am obsessed!! Thanks fo sharing! I hope others post some more soon!! It gets me pumped!


----------



## donaldduck352

Great pixs.I love RPR this is the view from tower one(1726):




Tower one has the best view.Odd # are pool-even is park..In tower one. 

Just for the heck of it,I asked for 1402-it was Halloween(you know like the movie)But there is only three towers..Good thing AH


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a whole lot of pixs of RPR...
I'll post more later!!


----------



## donaldduck352

OK I cannt stand it.Here is a few:

All the flowers are not plastik,





Just the general feel of the place makes you feel commfy,






I got a ton of them!!!


----------



## maggieb9975

Hi all, Just back from PBH and loved it! WE were at HRH before and really liked it but we were blown away by PBH...here are some pics.....standard room...




























the below ones I was so excited about as the light was just right


----------



## KELLY

I can't wait to return to Universal.  Love the pictures.


----------



## Don Pacho

Love the reflection pics. Just amazing !!


----------



## BrickyPool

greates resort ever!!! at least in my opinion .. nevern seen such a great place.

btw: nice pictures!

greets


----------



## tink too

Loving all the photos. 

But now I'm torn between HRH and RPR for our visit next year.


----------



## everest

Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## JAL2525

Wonderful pictures I really like the night photo of RP...


----------



## rpbert1

PBH July 2009



















































http://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesho...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

http://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesho...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## rpbert1

RPR July 2009
tower 3 floor 6 room 00-3600


----------



## rpbert1

Loews Don Cesar St.Petes Beach July 2009


----------



## Poly-Anna

Rpbert1 -I think we have this same room booked for May if it's a luxury suite, but we got it with 2 double beds.  Did you like the room?  Your pictures of it are great.  Was there enough room for the 3 of you?  We're traveling with our 6 year old so extra space always helps.  Did you like the resort in general?  Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## amaris75

Has anyone ever stayed here and how is it from your experience have read more bad reviews than good please help traveling with a 13,6,2 yr old and i dont want to make their trip a bad experience


----------



## englishrose47

Love the pix we are planning on staying there next summer !!!


----------



## ddmeka

Anyone have any recent pics of a standard 2 queen or 1 king room at Royal Pacific Resort.


----------



## Karpkg

Can't post pics right now, I've exceeded bandwidth with everyone looking at my Harry Potter pics.  

But here's a link to the Royal Pacific standard 2 queen size room we stayed in.  Tower 1, ground floor, I forget the room number.

http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/Karpkg/Hotels/Royal Pacific Hotel/


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Here's some pics of our room (2244) at Hard Rock. We were upgraded to pool view because of our all access card. We did have 2 queen beds.


----------



## tricky1

rpr


----------



## SmallWorld71

Here are some more from the Hard Rock:
Inside the room:








Our view:




Outside:


----------



## ammeador2

DH has given me free reign to book whichever hotel my little heart desires for our upcoming trip! I can't decide! I am really leaning towards the royal pacific because I love the way that it's decorated love the statues  but i honestly cannot decide. any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## camsmomE

This was our room Jan 16th through 17th last month.  

Portofino Bay Deluxe Garden View-Two Queen Beds





















https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_t7CEAIh6fgU/TVLRc5dwl4I/AAAAAAAABvs/0UQNntalB_k/s512/DSC_0640.JPG
The view from our private patio was breathtaking at all times, day or night!









































Did we love it? We'll be back in 3 days!!


----------



## mdargen

camsmomE said:


> This was our room Jan 16th through 17th last month.
> 
> Portofino Bay Deluxe Garden View-Two Queen Beds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_t7CEAIh6fgU/TVLRc5dwl4I/AAAAAAAABvs/0UQNntalB_k/s512/DSC_0640.JPG
> The view from our private patio was breathtaking at all times, day or night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we love it? We'll be back in 3 days!!



WOW! It's so gorgeous!! We are planning on staying here in Oct. Did you walk to the park from the hotel? Are there shops around the PBH resort, not the city walk shops, but shops right at the resort? I'm sorry I'm just so excited after seeing your photos!!


----------



## natebenma

@ CamsmomE-  thank you so much for posting the PBH room photos!!!  We are staying for 4 nights in July-  the rooms look absolutely gorgeous!  Your pictures are really helping us to get excited.


----------



## illuminatedillusions

Great photos, I have decided to change my plans and go a slightly shorter stay at one of these hotels! They look fantastic


----------



## mikkiwikki

http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/mikkiwikkiie/

Here is my trip in August 2010 - We stayed there three nights.
Loved it...We actually felt way more pampered here than at Disney's Coronado Springs!   

We especially liked the lemon water at the pool and the free ICED grapes...delivered by staff to sunbathers.  My hubby actually commented the other night to me that the LUAU at the Polynesian...you have to pay 250! for a family of four...and the show at the RPH is very nice and free. ...(even though there are fewer dancers) We liked it more because it was more informal..and just had that human connection the Poly luau lacked..ie they invited kids up regularly throughout...and just engaged the audience... Loved it there and am planning another stay over this upcoming christmas!


----------



## okiedokieartichoke

mikkiwikki said:


> http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/mikkiwikkiie/
> 
> My hubby actually commented the other night to me that the LUAU at the Polynesian...you have to pay 250! for a family of four...and the show at the RPH is very nice and free. ...



Are you talking about the Luau or the Torch Lighting Ceremony by the pool? The luau at RPR costs about the same as the one over at the Polynesian, but the Torch Lighting Ceremony takes place at the pool three nights a week at no additional charge.


----------



## cbdmhgp

keep the pics coming! anyone have any cool lobby pics of any of the hotels? Those are my favorite!


----------



## natebenma

cbdmhgp said:


> keep the pics coming! anyone have any cool lobby pics of any of the hotels? Those are my favorite!



Looks like you asked awhile ago, but here are a few photos from the Portofino Bay lobby, July 2011


----------



## Trae13

I love everyone's pictures! They are helping me get even more excited about our stay at RPR in October. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## cuddlykp

I am confused, did they condense the threads? There use to be tons of pages of posts and lots of helpful pics, what happened?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Portofinio Deluxe King Room.


----------



## Choozee

We are fixin' to stay here in Sept and we are so excited! Thank you for sharing your photos


----------



## cbdmhgp

Anyone got anymore pics?


----------



## NatOwls82

These pictures look lovely !
Were staying at the HRH in 230 days as part of our Honeymoon .. We cant wait!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Wow, I am just beginning my Universal research and was looking forward to seeing lots of recent resort pics. Is this all there is?  I'm bummed.  Is there any place I can see some unofficial pics of the Royal Pacific? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## macraven

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Wow, I am just beginning my Universal research and was looking forward to seeing lots of recent resort pics. Is this all there is?  I'm bummed.  Is there any place I can see some unofficial pics of the Royal Pacific? Thanks a bunch!



_check out trip report forum and oyster_


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

macraven said:


> _check out trip report forum and oyster_



Aw, thanks a bunch for the tip. Really excited about exploring the dark side for the first time.


----------



## macraven

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Aw, thanks a bunch for the tip. Really excited about exploring the dark side for the first time.



_when you go to www.oyster.com you need to put in the city/state in the boxes on the left.

you can bring up pictures of any hotel.

many of us use that to show pics of the darkside hotels.

*damo* is the queen of using oyster and posting them so we all learned from that homie!

some hotels have updated since oyster published their pictures.
depends on which hotel you are seeking out._


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

love,love,loved the RPR, from check-in to check-out everyone was nice, room was clean! Here are some pics:





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Such gorgeous photos, GrumpyFamilyof5!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Hi everyone - just got back from our fabulous first visit to Universal.  We stayed at PBH and loved it.   I took a gazillion pictures but I'll just post a sampling here .






The beautiful lobby:











Our garden view room in the West Wing















(the Strangers With Candy fan in me giggled that the toiletries were from the Comfort Zone)

The pool was so pretty and relaxing!






Enjoy


----------



## Susan2771

Just wanted to post some pictures from our 4 night stay at the Royal Pacific Resort in a garden view room category between July 9-13, 2014.  Had a fantastic stay.  Only complaint was there is no place to eat dinner with a decent wait time at the resort when it is raining.  Besides that, it was lovely.  We were in tower 2, 7th floor rooms 50 and 48.  Just an F?YI, that hallway is absolutely freezing!


----------



## CuriouserDinah

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi everyone - just got back from our fabulous first visit to Universal.  We stayed at PBH and loved it.   I took a gazillion pictures but I'll just post a sampling here .



Thanks for sharing! I love the colors in the room. It looks so relaxing. Staying there in October also with a Garden View. I can't wait!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

We've stayed at HRH and RPR but would love to see pics of Cabana Bay, particularly the pool, lazy river, etc.


----------



## CSI007

View from room 3333.  Awesome!


----------



## pcstang

Wish I was enjoying this today!


----------



## anorman

Can't wait for August at RPR!


----------



## pcstang

Tried to insert a video....is that possible?


----------



## damo

pcstang said:


> Tried to insert a video....is that possible?


Looks like you should be able to.  DId you click on the little video link beside the picture link which is beside the smiley link in the response bar?


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Just got back from a fantastic stay at the Cabana Bay Beach Resort!  Here are some pics from room 4270, a tower suite.
    

I loved the bathroom set up with 3 separate areas.  To the left is a bath/shower and sink with its own door.  In the center is a sink area and to the right is a toilet with its own door.  We have a family of 4 and really appreciated that someone could use the toilet while someone else was in the shower and both people could do so in privacy!
 

And the throwback mini soaps were awesome!
 

The tower suites have HUGE windows.  They make up the entire wall at the end of the room.  And we had a nice view of the pool where the lazy river is.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

I think someone asked for photos of the pool areas at the Cabana Bay resort so I'll post what I've got!  There are actually two separate pools at the resort.  The pool with the lazy river is near the tower section of the resort and the pool with the slide is near the courtyard section.  

Here are some views of/from the lazy river.  The inner tubes are for sale at a hut right beside the lazy river.  The large one my daughter is using is the largest sold and it was $12.  They had many sizes, however, at many different price points.  You just choose what you want and they inflate it for you right there.  You can pay easily with your room card or credit card and the tube is yours to keep . 
 

Looking up from the lazy river:
 

And here are a couple of shots of the slide pool.  To be honest, we didn't spend much time here.  The lazy river was so awesome that we didn't want to leave it


----------



## trickiwoo

Cabana Bay Beach:


----------



## trickiwoo

Cabana Bay Beach:


----------



## macraven

_thanks for sharing Cbay's pictures.
you took some great shots!!_


----------



## DaddyDon

Me and my sidekick are staying here next week!! Super stoked!!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Thank you for sharing the pictures, 3 months until our stay


----------



## wookiebeck

Hundreds of resort pictures are put together in my slide shows on Youtube.  I hope it helps some with deciding where to stay.
Cabana Bay 



Portofino  



Royal Pacific


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## beebeeryan

Recently back from our first family trip to Universal, in addition to our usual Disney trip, we stayed 2 nights at Portofino Bay before heading to Disney. We had a great time and are sold on Universal, it's going to be a must for future trip. 

Here are some resort photos, this was August 20-22, 2015


The resort is just gorgeous, so picturesque.


----------



## beebeeryan

And some of the room. We were on the 4th floor, west wing, harbor view, although I booked garden view, nice little upgrade. We had a small juliet balcony of which there are very few at the resort. We were able to listen to the opera singing from our balcony at night. 




































view of out little juliet balcony from down below.






view of boat dock from our balcony


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

RPH Gift Shop


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

The dresser in the living area side of our King Suite (pre-renovation; Dec. 2015)


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## theterms

25th Anniversary Trip - October 2015 Hard Rock Hotel
 
Anniversary Scavenger Hunt Reward at Velvet Lounge


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

klmall said:


>



LOVE that picture...........I haven`t seen a picture like that before.........


----------



## klmall

schumigirl said:


> LOVE that picture...........I haven`t seen a picture like that before.........



Thanks schumigirl; glad you like it. I'm always looking for a few different views; some work; some don't!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Bag check on the walkway to/from Royal Pacific/Cabana Bay and a bench to sit on while you finish your alcoholic drink before returning to your hotel.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

klmall said:


>



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## EeyoreFan19

Beautiful picture!  Where was this at?


----------

